# Server Complete Dedicated Server



## NodeBytes (Dec 24, 2013)

I've been looking for a good dedicated server. I stumbled upon this deal on DSD - http://bit.ly/1ifd9zQ and I bought one to check it out. So far I have had a great experience. It is fast and the network is pretty good.

The server was provisioned within 12 hours on a custom order and had the ipv6 allotted within a couple hours of requesting it.

Specs:


Intel Core 2 Duo 8300
4Gb DDR2
80gb Sata II (Upgradeable to 500gb for $5/month)
100mbps unmetered
1 + /30 ipv4
/64 ipv6 upon request
Location - Jacksonville, FL - 800 Water St.

Now for the obligatory tests...


wget -O /dev/null http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test

--2013-12-24 04:06:56-- http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[======================================>] 104,857,600 11.2M/s in 8.9s 

2013-12-24 04:07:05 (11.2 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600] 

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 27.2937 s, 39.3 MB/s
```


```
traceroute to quadranet.com (198.55.111.55), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  23.239.64.1 (23.239.64.1)  0.521 ms  0.507 ms  0.499 ms
 2  dist-a.jax.as19531.net (23.92.90.141)  3.499 ms  3.495 ms  3.489 ms
 3  core-a.jax.as19531.net (208.84.135.249)  0.441 ms core-b.jax.as19531.net (23.239.72.253)  0.437 ms core-a.jax.as19531.net (208.84.135.249)  0.431 ms
 4  itsh50655-gw.ams05-1.nl.as5580.net (78.152.32.82)  8.962 ms  8.943 ms  8.940 ms
 5  eth3-2.r1.mia1.us.atrato.net (78.152.35.217)  7.471 ms  7.472 ms  7.464 ms
 6  eth1-2.r1.dal1.us.atrato.net (78.152.34.185)  34.835 ms  34.819 ms  34.812 ms
 7  eth4-1.r1.lax1.us.atrato.net (78.152.34.173)  74.419 ms  74.414 ms  74.404 ms
 8  peering.1wh.la.quadranet.com.any2ix.coresite.com (206.223.143.159)  66.925 ms  66.994 ms  66.985 ms
 9  core01.as29761.net (96.44.180.245)  66.969 ms  66.966 ms  66.964 ms
10  web1.quadranet.com (198.55.111.55)  66.951 ms  66.978 ms  66.972 ms
```


```
traceroute to colostore.com (206.212.246.122), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  23.239.64.1 (23.239.64.1)  0.532 ms  0.520 ms  0.512 ms
 2  dist-a.jax.as19531.net (23.92.90.141)  3.772 ms  3.768 ms  3.762 ms
 3  core-b.jax.as19531.net (23.239.72.253)  0.458 ms core-a.jax.as19531.net (208.84.135.249)  0.455 ms core-b.jax.as19531.net (23.239.72.253)  0.450 ms
 4  atl-bb1-link.telia.net (213.248.86.237)  6.317 ms  6.313 ms  6.306 ms
 5  dls-bb1-link.telia.net (213.155.133.126)  26.526 ms  26.522 ms  26.515 ms
 6  chi-bb1-link.telia.net (80.91.248.208)  49.247 ms  49.246 ms chi-bb1-link.telia.net (213.248.80.148)  49.238 ms
 7  internap-ic-150762-chi-bb1.c.telia.net (213.248.81.142)  43.468 ms  43.706 ms  43.703 ms
 8  border6.po2-bbnet2.chg.pnap.net (64.94.32.75)  43.437 ms border6.po1-bbnet1.chg.pnap.net (64.94.32.11)  43.498 ms border6.po2-bbnet2.chg.pnap.net (64.94.32.75)  43.485 ms
 9  giglinx-44.border6.chg.pnap.net (69.25.148.66)  50.040 ms  50.209 ms  50.206 ms
10  second.codecover.com (206.212.243.86)  52.665 ms  52.595 ms  52.583 ms
11  122.smart-dns.net (206.212.246.122)  52.951 ms  53.117 ms  53.111 ms
```
Overall, it's a great server that's been rock solid. I plan to keep it for a long time and maybe upgrade to one of the Xeon processors soon.

If you have any questions or would like me to run any tests let me know. 

Edit: Added Server Bear Benchmark

http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/12/24/dXYILogTaRabn3ew


----------



## josephb (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks like a pretty good deal, might grab one myself!

What are you planning to use it for?

I've already got a bunch of VPS's around the country, $25 a month buys a lot of little machines! So not sure I really need a dedi, but so tempted


----------



## nunim (Dec 24, 2013)

$30 a month for practically 100Mb/s unmetered?


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 24, 2013)

nunim said:


> $30 a month for practically 100Mb/s unmetered?


Its a great deal, SC-Daniel is a great guy too, always going the extra mile to help.


----------



## SC-Daniel (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the quick review  Good to hear that you are happy with the service.

-Daniel


----------



## Jade (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah those Core2Duo boxes are real nice, I picked one up myself. Pretty fast. I upgraded to a 2 TB disk on it too


----------



## NodeBytes (Dec 25, 2013)

http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/12/24/dXYILogTaRabn3ew


----------



## ICPH (Feb 8, 2015)

thank You servercomplete for providing me good service, 3 months already. i have an dedicated server used for hosting reselling. im happy with automated abuse handling system. i hope i will be good customer. I only miss some free web based console for server management.


----------

